# Are you excited yet?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Only 8 Days to go!!!!

I'm so excited, I've had my gear laying out at the edge of my bed for a month now. Anyone have any monsters on the "hit list" for opening morning?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm excited but I'm not carrying a rifle. I have an LE tag for the end of November, but am going to help the other guys (the unlucky in the draw) with their hunt. I'll be the cook, dishwasher, brushie, driver etc. and am happy to do it. It's all about the camp, the heckling, beer etc.

Good luck with your hunt as well.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I wanna go Smoke a ELK! Even if they are hard to lite! LOL!! Come on November!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

cant wait! i got 2 awesome bucks i named double D and mermaid that im going after opening morning. but im not scared to smoke any other decent buck if they decide to show themselves before the other 2 do!


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I’m so excited. T minus 6 days


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> cant wait! i got 2 awesome bucks i named double D and mermaid that im going after opening morning. but im not scared to smoke any other decent buck if they decide to show themselves before the other 2 do!


You're still talking about the 4 legged deer right? Those nicknames sound like the 2 legged variety you might find in the Wendover unit. You'll have to post pics.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

gwailow said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait! i got 2 awesome bucks i named double D and mermaid that im going after opening morning. but im not scared to smoke any other decent buck if they decide to show themselves before the other 2 do!
> ...


 Good one. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't even have a the muzzy tag and i am excited! I am taking 3 people out for the hunt. 1 young kid that has never killed a deer, one kid that has killed a doe and a spike, and a good friend that is 29 years old that has been hunting big game since he was old enough and killed his first deer last year! It should be a good hunt. Plenty of bucks for them to look at. We should have the first 2 dead by 8 am opening day and the 3rd that evening.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been excited for a month now.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I wasn't getting too excited until yesterday when I was able to finally get permission to hunt some very good secluded private ground. I still don't know how I was able to attain it since the brother of the owner told me that people have been asking for 5 years and they have been turning them down. Maybe it had something to do with the fact that I am muzzleloading and they are riflehunters? Or maybe it was just Karma, I don't know, either way I am so grateful, and now I can't stop thinking about it. Good luck to all of you muzzy hunters on this years deer hunt.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty stoked. I'm mostly going to scout it out for my daughter who has the rifle tag for the same region next month, so I'll probably pul the trigger on any little freezer buck to wander by. Part of me really wants to be back in time for the duck opener, just so I can get my 12 year old on some birds. It's weird how much more excited I am for HER to hunt these days.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

There is sure nothing wrong with being excited for your child and their hunting experience. I remember my Dad's face when I came dragging my first buck back into camp. It was just a 2 point, but it could have been a 4X4 in his eyes (mine too). That is what all of us owe our kids.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm ready and excited. Been building the ultimate Book Cliffs assault vehicle for a month or so. Tires have all been checked(23 of them), gas jugs are full(12 five gal. cans), water jugs are frozen(ice for beer and water to drink),truck is serviced and everything is loaded but the frozen goodies and drinks.

Gotta work Monday, which just plain sucks, but then, ten days in the Book Cliffs.
Taking my pointer out to play with red legged gray birds in the morning. My buddies got their limits in an hour this morning with no dogs.

Good luck on the hunt everyone. Be safe and keep your powder dry.


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

I am way excited. I have spotted 2 nice bucks but I am not picky at all. I really love to open the freezer and see it full. We have 2 cow tags that we are also hoping to fill them as well. I love love love muzzleloader hunting and will never go back to rifle hunts for deer. I have been taking my shotgun along scouting and have been getting into the grouse like you would not believe. They are so tatsy. Good luck to everybody and be safe.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I really haven't paid much attention but yes I'm finally getting excited. I was lucky and picked up a bull permit that opens this Friday...Oct. 1st. I've also got a bear tag and there are a lot of bears around too. It's in a unit that the elk have really declined the last few years thanks to the wolves...but still should be able to find a bugling bull this weekend. 

I haven't muzzle loaded for 20 years and so I dug out the old .54 Thompson Hawken and cleaned her up good and made sure she still shoots straight. 

Good luck to everyone and cross your fingers for this novice as well.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I am really excited. It looks like it is going to be WARM! Ill be hikin around them hills in my shorts and t-shirt. 

Good luck to all of you stinky black powder folk.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm getting stoked! I love the muzzleloader hunt, by far my favorite of the three. Good luck to all, and I hope to see some pictures by the end of next week.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

LESS THAN 24 HOURS HOOT HOOT OOO°)OO *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :V|: :-|O|-:


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

just a little excited.......


----------



## mbryson (Sep 28, 2010)

missduckhunter said:


> I am way excited. I have spotted 2 nice bucks but I am not picky at all. I really love to open the freezer and see it full. We have 2 cow tags that we are also hoping to fill them as well. I love love love muzzleloader hunting and will never go back to rifle hunts for deer. I have been taking my shotgun along scouting and have been getting into the grouse like you would not believe. They are so tatsy. Good luck to everybody and be safe.


Not to be a "downer" or accusatory or anything, but I was just reading the proclamation closely re: the muzzle loader hunt. We usually bring a number of weapons to camp, but only hunt with the "primitive weapons". It specifically states the following.

"If you obtain a muzzleloader permit, a
muzzleloading rifle is the only firearm you may
have in your possession during the muzzleloader
hunt. In addition, you may not have any other
firearm in your camp or motor vehicle during the
muzzleloader hunt. The only exceptions to this
rule are the following people:
• Hunters who are licensed to hunt upland
game or waterfowl (You must comply
with the regulations in the Upland Game
Guidebook or Waterfowl Guidebook, and
you may possess only those firearms and
archery equipment that are legal for taking
upland game or waterfowl.)
• Hunters who are licensed to hunt big game
species during archery or rifle hunts that
coincide with the muzzleloader hunt
• Livestock owners who are protecting
their livestock
• Individuals who are licensed to carry a
concealed weapon in accordance with
Utah Code § 53-5-7 (You may not use your
concealed firearm to hunt or take protected
wildlife.)
Archery equipment
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-"

Does this read that I can't have a centerfire ANYTHING in my vehicle or I risk confiscation/prosecution? (I always keep a "truck gun" 9mm in my vehicle. You just never know who you'll run into in the woods/camping.) If I have an "Upland Game" tag, I'd assume I could have a shotgun? I guess I need to figure out exactly what the legal definition of "upland game" is an the legal weapons for that.

I agree that while actually hunting, I like the "sport" of hunting with the primitive weapon but for self defense (in around camp), I'd like to have more than one shot.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

The way I understand the regs are you can only have one in camp if you have CCP.

If someone in your camp isn't hunting, then they could though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

mbryson said:


> • Individuals who are licensed to carry a
> concealed weapon in accordance with
> Utah Code § 53-5-7 (You may not use your
> concealed firearm to hunt or take protected
> wildlife.)


I always felt this should change... what if for example, during the Muzzleloader hunt I use a muzzleloading pistol as my CCW? Why should I not be allowed to use it on a muzzleloader hunt?

The law should be changed so that any weapons legal to hunt with during the hunt in question, can be used... CCW or not.



> Does this read that I can't have a centerfire ANYTHING in my vehicle or I risk confiscation/prosecution? (I always keep a "truck gun" 9mm in my vehicle. You just never know who you'll run into in the woods/camping.)


With the new "Castle Laws" on the books, your vehicle is an extention of your home and you have a right to keep a weapon in it without a CCP.

-DallanC


----------



## mbryson (Sep 28, 2010)

I just called the DWR. They said essentially the same thing. The law as stated is fairly clear. However, other laws overlap somewhat, and things like that would need a court ruling to be "clear". The person I talked to mentioned that if I followed the "spirit" of the law (while hunting, carry a muzzleloader only UNLESS you have a CCW) while hunting I would be OK. He did mention that it would be unwise to have an alternate weapon available while in an area that I was obviously hunting (unless it fit the aforementioned CCW law and you were a CCW holder).


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You can have in possession any legal weapon for upland game in your camp/on you while on a muzzleloader hunt. However, i would strongly suggest leaving your rifles at home. That will most likely get you a ticket. You can also carry and handgun in your camp(without a ccp permit) or one on you if you have a CCP as long as you don't use it to kill/finish a big game animal.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

You can have any legal weapon in your camp or truck - rifle, shotgun, handgun, etc. If you notice in the proc. is cites to an administrative rule and not a law. Last I checked the 2nd Amendment is superior to a Utah Admin Rule. They will try to give you crap and such but the bottom line is if they did not see you "hunting" with an out of season weapon they really can't do anything.


----------



## mbryson (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, my younger brother got a decent 4 point. I couldn't put antlers on anything but saw more animals than I expected to.


----------

